# Help to identify my frame please, pretty please.



## ScottyBoyRS4

Hi some help is needed please to identify this colnago frame i have acquired.It is made of Altec Zonal Columbus 7005 and i am told it is in team Lampre colours.It has World champion on the top tube and i am told it is from 2005.The forks are Flash Colnago.
​


----------



## ScottyBoyRS4

Hi again, i have now searched every possible website and link and believe it to be a Dream but i really have no knowledge when it comes to Colnago and i have been totally baffled by the amount of different framesets and colours. I have looked at the Colnago paint job charts and this looks like an AD22 but with different forks, also there is so many different Dreams like Dream Plus, Dream Lux, Dream HP, Dream Art Deco,Dream B Stay but no definitive answer:mad2: .I have had enough of the whole Colnago scene already and think i might just stick to my beautiful Bianchi and sell this


----------



## ZoomBoy

My original thoughts are it's a Dream. What size is it?


----------



## ScottyBoyRS4

Thanks for the reply, the top tube measures 54cm centre to centre which equates to god knows what in COLNAGO geometry world?


----------



## fabsroman

It isn't like any Dream I have ever seen. The Dreams I have seen have the same clover leaf shaped tubing on the top tube and down tube of the frame ala my Artes. It looks more like my Oval Krono that was the clover leaf shaped tubing on the top tube and a triangle shaped tube for the down tube. It is almost as if the down tube forms a tear dropped shape for aerodynamics.

It could also be an Oval Titan, which was one of the earlier titanium frames.


----------



## fabsroman

I just looked at my Oval Krono and it is different than your frame. The seat tube is tear drop shaped. Of course, my Oval Krono is a 2005 or 2006 model. Based upon your paint scheme with the man on the top tube, I would guess that your frame is older than a 2005, but I could be wrong.

I also checked out some photos of Oval Titans online and they appear to be slightly different than your frame too. Plus, your frame isn't titanium. This is definitely a tough one to identify.


----------



## ZoomBoy

I have an older Colnago catalog at home that I "think" has pics of that exact frame. It's from the late 90s. I grabbed it from the shop that build my Technos in 99...If I get a minute tonight I'll look at it and report back.


----------



## ScottyBoyRS4

Thanks both of you, i have a feeling it might be older than 2005 possibly 2002-2003 although the condition doesnt reflect this, its in lovely condition.Im glad its caused some confusion at least now i know its not just me.


----------



## ScottyBoyRS4

Just been doing a bit more research and at first i thought Oval master but then realised it's not titanium, so now come across an Asso which looks a good match what's your thoughts.


----------



## oldtrackie

ScottyBoyRS4 said:


> have had enough of the whole Colnago scene already and think i might just stick to my beautiful Bianchi and sell this


Why the stress? It looks a lovely bike whatever Colnago decided to call it, so why not just enjoy it? Could well be right that it's an Asso.


----------



## ScottyBoyRS4

oldtrackie said:


> Why the stress? It looks a lovely bike whatever Colnago decided to call it, so why not just enjoy it? Could well be right that it's an Asso.


15 times COLNAGO has its name on the frame just in case you forget what your riding and just to make sure everyone else knows, but not one mention of the type. Colnago is not my bag its gone on Ebay and good riddence, it was making my beautiful Bianchi nauseous.


----------



## ZoomBoy

ScottyBoyRS4 said:


> Just been doing a bit more research and at first i thought Oval master but then realised it's not titanium, so now come across an Asso which looks a good match what's your thoughts.



According to the catalog I have from 1999 that frame looks like an Ovalmaster in AD22 paint. The Megamaster looked very similar but was aluminum and the paint was pretty basic. Doesn't really make sense to me having the WC logo on the TT. Didn't Camezind ride for Lampre after winning the rainbow jersey in 98?


----------



## ScottyBoyRS4

Cheers Zoomboy but i think i may have confused the issue. The frame i have is Columbus 7005 Aluminium Altec-Zonal and the Oval Master was Titanium........i think.

Just found this on the forum,

Mega-master is essentially the 1st generation welded alu frame. Mega-master had an Altec tubeset and a diamond profiled top tube. Once the Dream was created with different tubing shapes the Mega-master was essentially still left in the line but was also known as the VIP2000 and Asso. With later models there may have been a change to the actual tubing but the tube shapes were pretty much the same. 

Takmanjapan


----------



## fabsroman

ScottyBoyRS4 said:


> 15 times COLNAGO has its name on the frame just in case you forget what your riding and just to make sure everyone else knows, but not one mention of the type. Colnago is not my bag its gone on Ebay and good riddence, it was making my beautiful Bianchi nauseous.


That is a shame. You should have built it up and ridden it. I have a Bianchi FG Lite with Record on it and it doesn't compare to any of my Colnagos even though it is one of the lightest bikes I have. Weight wise it is comparable to my C50. The Bianchi has collected a lot of dust lately.


----------



## ScottyBoyRS4

Information that i have gathered now indicates that the VIP2000 used Altec-Zonal and the Asso used Altec 2 tubing 

*Quote*

Xavier06-29-00, 04:12 PM
Sir,

The Colnago VIP 2000 uses the Columbus Altec Zonal tubeset. There are other manufacturers out there also using this tubeset. As far as the frame it is personal preference

*Quote*

Colnago Asso
Summary | Full Review | Reader Reviews | Gallery | Discussion 

Frame is made from Columbus aluminium Altec 2 tubing. Forks are steel. Top tube has Colnago "Master" shape, while down tube has aerodynamic profile. 

Read more: http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/reviews/bikes/road-frames/colnago-asso/20478.html#ixzz14DJw15Lp



Is there a difference??:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## ZoomBoy

I realize that it's not Ti but what confuses me is why is the WC logo on that frame if it's from the early 2000's? Did a Lampre rider win the WC around that time? I do not recall.


----------



## ScottyBoyRS4

I am not sure i am not up with cycling history, the only succesfull rider i know for Lampre was the main man Fondriest but that was back in the early 90's.

Is there a frame record somewhere as it has a frame no.9J696.


----------



## fabsroman

ScottyBoyRS4 said:


> I am not sure i am not up with cycling history, the only succesfull rider i know for Lampre was the main man Fondriest but that was back in the early 90's.
> 
> Is there a frame record somewhere as it has a frame no.9J696.


Did you try contacting Colnago directly with that frame number? Sometimes they can help you out with that stuff.

I forgot all about the Asso and VIP2000. Seems like you have it narrowed down to 2 frames now.

Looks like it could be the Asso, which I think came after the VIP2000.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/i/66227,,_Colnago-Asso-Road-Bike.html

It also looks like the Asso. The only question is when that paint scheme was offered because the VIP2000 is the older of the two frames.


----------



## ScottyBoyRS4

Thanks FabsRoman, i think we may have an answer. A kind forum member from another forum has said that the colour scheme probably refers to Freire's win for Rabo in 2004 rather than the Lampre colour scheme, which would make it around 2005 as originally thought and would more than likely make it an Asso.


----------



## fabsroman

ScottyBoyRS4 said:


> Thanks FabsRoman, i think we may have an answer. A kind forum member from another forum has said that the colour scheme probably refers to Freire's win for Rabo in 2004 rather than the Lampre colour scheme, which would make it around 2005 as originally thought and would more than likely make it an Asso.


The World Champ colors probably refer to Freire's 2004 win, but the color scheme is definitely Lampre and not Rabobank. Rabobank has been orange and blue for as long as I can remember.

The thing that is throwing me for a loop is the paint scheme. I don't think the Art Decor paint scheme was available in 2005. Heck, I don't think it was available at any time that the Asso was being made. Just looked at a website and it looks like AD22 was available on the Dream some time between 2002 and 2005. Maybe it was an option for the Asso also.

http://colnago-frames.com/


----------



## ScottyBoyRS4

fabsroman said:


> The World Champ colors probably refer to Freire's 2004 win, but the color scheme is definitely Lampre and not Rabobank. Rabobank has been orange and blue for as long as I can remember.
> 
> 
> http://colnago-frames.com/


I didnt want to question this in case there was something i missed and ended up looking silly.

Im 95% sure now its an Asso with the AD22 paint work.


----------



## ZoomBoy

fabsroman said:


> The World Champ colors probably refer to Freire's 2004 win, but the color scheme is definitely Lampre and not Rabobank. Rabobank has been orange and blue for as long as I can remember.
> 
> The thing that is throwing me for a loop is the paint scheme. I don't think the Art Decor paint scheme was available in 2005. Heck, I don't think it was available at any time that the Asso was being made. Just looked at a website and it looks like AD22 was available on the Dream some time between 2002 and 2005. Maybe it was an option for the Asso also.
> 
> http://colnago-frames.com/


FYI:The catalog I scanned the images from is from 1999 and there is a picture of the Dream frame in AD22. If I get a chance I will post it later.


----------



## TIMPAX

Hello. Are you able to scan and post the pages covering 1999 Dream range?


----------



## lionsll

Its any place where I can see colnago catalogs from 80s and 90s
Regards


----------

